# Mass Air Flow problems



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

ive got a 03 altima 2.5s and put on a cold air intake, within 3 months my MAF was shot, so i sucked up the $300 to buy a new one and it worked for a while. now 4 months later it went out again...luckly it had a warranty so i got a replacement for free...does anyone else have this problem? what are some things i can do to help prevent this in the future?

thanks


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

do a search for "mass airflow" and "mas" "maf" should get tons of results. I have made quite a few posts about this, as I had a similar problem.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

you should look into the AEM Dryflow filter - will eliminate the oil burning out the sensor - I just ordered one for my Injen intake. Also make sure the the intake is not loose and shaking around too much. If you google there is a coupon for $ off.

http://www.cardomain.com/item/AEM21204DK


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

i do have a dry flow, its a metal screen filter so i know its not oil! On of the recalls for the 02/03 2.5s was to reprogram the ecu to help with some sensors going bad...i just had it done about a week ago, so hopefully it will cure my problem.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I put 3 MAF on my 3.5 Altima. Water, oil, and debris are the causes. There was a recall, but I don't remember the details of what it was.


----------

